# Humanity Chapter III is beautiful. Live analysis!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi friends! With Humanity Chapter III by Thomas Bergersen among us, let's dive into this beautiful album and see what he has in store. Hint: if you enjoy more subtle, sweeping, and romantic music, you might enjoy this


----------



## KEM (Sep 28, 2021)

Wish I could just listen to music and easily recognize the key and chord progressions, one day…


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 28, 2021)

KEM said:


> Wish I could just listen to music and easily recognize the key and chord progressions, one day…


Trust me, it feels like a curse sometimes..


----------

